# Elvis(h) is in the building



## Gunk (16 Nov 2019)

I thought you may be interested in my latest project, I found this in a French junk shop recently for €10. It’s an Elvish child’s road bike with proper grown up components but it’s tiny, it has 550 wheels about 22”. It dates from the late 1970’s





Elvish were created in 1883 and were made in Southampton. The factory was destroyed durning the First World War and a Frenchman bought the rights to the name and had bikes made in Bordeaux. They were popular with local racers. They were also made for a long time in Pau, in South-West France near the Pyrenees.

First challenge was getting it home in our Golf which was already rammed with four of us, two bikes on the roof and a boot full of luggage. I managed to cable tie it to the bike rack between to two bikes and got it home from the Dordogne to Oxford without incident.





Once home, on closer inspection it’s not bad, it all works, the drive train is rusty but restorable, the tyres are scrap and unobtainable but I got lucky and found a new old stock set on eBay, I also sourced a saddle stem and a nice 1970’s Peugeot saddle which is a little bit too big but fine for now and it was £6!

The plan is to just carefully refresh it, give it service and keep it, it’s just too nice to sell, plus I’ve never seen another this small!

I’ve now fitted the seat stem and saddle, and today I cleaned the front wheel with wire wool and Autosol and fitted the new tyre (the old one was a pig to remove as it was welded to the rim) I also fitted some vintage style rim tape to the handle bars which I know should really be the last job but I couldn’t help myself!









Next jobs are the rear wheel and tyre, clean the chain set, service the drive train and brakes, true the wheels, and strip the wheel bearings. I’ve not set a target so I’m just doing bits when I can fit it in. Hope you enjoy the progress!


----------



## Gunk (16 Nov 2019)




----------



## Sharky (16 Nov 2019)

i'm all shook up - looks like a great find!


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2019)

one for you @Reynard


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> one for you @Reynard



Oh man... 

Looks just about right for little me.


----------



## FrankCrank (17 Nov 2019)

Nice find and nice project. I recently stripped down a pair of wheels that were given to me, and they were stamped with Puch, which are/were Austrian I believe. At first glance they looked like MTB size, but were in fact about an inch bigger. I think the continentals were into those odd in between sizes. Doesn't sound like you plan to upgrade the BB, but I expect the threads would be non standard, as were Raleighs of this period. Same probably true of the headset threads. Sheldon lists that wheel size as being for wheelchairs - maybe more of them about than some other odd sizes........


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2019)

The head bearings and bottom bracket are nice and tight with no play, so I’ll leave well alone.


----------



## ozboz (17 Nov 2019)

Looks a peach !


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2019)

I had some time to myself today so decided to see if I could finish it off. Firstly I shifted some stuff around so I could get it on a stand in the garage. I usually like to work outside but it’s too cold.





I cleaned and polished the rear wheel, changed the tyre and cleaned up the bearings. I also straightened both wheel rims.





There are some lovely components on it, the centre pull brakes cleaned up well, I didn’t want to polish them as I just want it looking clean and original, not pristine.


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2019)

Next was the front chainset, this took a good hour and a half as it was so rusty. Course wire wool and Autosol worked really well on this and I’m pleased with the results.





Next I wire brushed the chain and cassette doused it in plenty of oil and ran it on the stand, I’ll leave it a week and then degrease it and oil it again lightly. I also adjusted everything and it changes gear perfectly. The jockey wheels have seen better days so I will probably change the chain and rear mech in the future.


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2019)

So for now it’s finished, and I’m really pleased with it. It was in pretty good condition and I was lucky it didn’t need much, handlebar tape, a couple of tyres, saddle and seat post. Lots of wire wool, Autosol, degreaser and oil was all it needed.









This gives you an idea of how tiny it is.


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2019)

Roped my son in to giving it a test ride.


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2019)

I have no intention of selling it although it’s far too small for my 14 year old son. So next job is to create some storage for it in my cramped single garage. I have three storage bays against the wall and it will just fit on top of one of them.

I’ve ordered one of these off eBay for £19 delivered





I’ll dispense with the arm and bolt the trough to the top shelf so it can can sit safely out of the way.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> Roped my son in to giving it a test ride.
> 
> 
> View attachment 493247


Why's the youth in a hoodie widdling on that bush.


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2019)

Helps the roses!


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> I have no intention of selling it although it’s far too small for my 14 year old son.



If you ever do consider selling it at some point in the future, please bear me in mind xxx

Finding a small steel bike in good nick isn't easy, as most of them have had such a rough life. FYI, my road bike is a Wiggins Rouen 650c with a 38cm frame. And it looks sizewise what the Elvish looks like when it's in the bike racks at Ely Station.  So yeah, I am somewhat undertall.


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2019)

Thanks Reynard, I’ll let you know if we do decide to ever sell it.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> Thanks Reynard, I’ll let you know if we do decide to ever sell it.



Cheers ears - if it's a 14 inch frame, that is.


----------



## Gunk (23 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cheers ears - if it's a 14 inch frame, that is.



just measured it 18”


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> just measured it 18”



Ah, drat... That will slice me in two along the vertical axis if I were to try and ride it...


----------



## Gunk (26 Nov 2019)

Cheap and cheerful bike rack arrived today, I only needed the trough and it ended up being perfect for the job. I bolted it to the top shelf and Elvish is now up safely out of the way.





He’s far too small for anyone in the family but I can’t sell him, he’s just nice to own.


----------



## RMFrance (7 Jan 2020)

Nice work there - we do see some interesting small bikes here in France, and they often surprise me with the quality of their components.
I'd never ride an old bike without regreasing all bearings (particularly the BB), as 30-40 year-old grease will have hardened and no longer lubricate. :0(
I see you have the original Simplex front and rear changers - those fronts are getting hard to find, as they often crack with age (sometimes by over-tightening the clamp). You can clean the greyed Delrin material with a fine brass brush, and preserve it with an occasional wipe over with light oil. The rears are pretty trouble-free, although I clean and oil the jockey wheels now and then.


----------



## Gunk (7 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the comments, it’s still there on display in the garage. You’re right about the bearings. A summer job is to get it down and service the head bearings and BB.


----------



## RMFrance (9 Jan 2020)

I wasn't suggesting you didn't already know about the bearings, as your work on the bike is impressive. It's more a stock comment I try to make at every opportunity to help others who might be less experienced in dealing with vintage bikes. :0)


----------



## Gunk (9 Jan 2020)

RMFrance said:


> I wasn't suggesting you didn't already know about the bearings, as your work on the bike is impressive. It's more a stock comment I try to make at every opportunity to help others who might be less experienced in dealing with vintage bikes. :0)



Don’t worry, I didn’t take it as a criticism. Anyway the bike is really just an ornament, it’s far too small for any of us to ride. We’ve really kept it because it reminds us of a great holiday!


----------



## Ian H (9 Jan 2020)

Nice job. Just for interest: https://www.xxcycle.com/tyre-michelin-diabolo-550-a-37-490-black-white,,en.php


----------



## RMFrance (9 Jan 2020)

Don't stay away too long; there are many more tempting bikes over here in your size. 
Ah, the thrill of the (bike) hunt... :0)


----------



## Ian H (9 Jan 2020)

Ian H said:


> Nice job. Just for interest: https://www.xxcycle.com/tyre-michelin-diabolo-550-a-37-490-black-white,,en.php


And more interestingly, there's only 1mm difference between 55A and 22". https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tyres-550a-nl-489-490/


----------



## 12boy (21 Mar 2020)

Just now found this post. Sure do like that Brown tape with that frame color. A brown saddle would look divine. If you do pass it on I'd hope the new owner would treat it with the TLC it deserves.


----------



## Gunk (21 Mar 2020)

I was just looking at it today in the garage, now I have some time on my hands I’m thinking of getting it down and doing a bit more to it.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

I've had trouble finding some Simplex jockey wheels for the rear mech, they're virtually unobtainable and I'm not paying £25 for a set.

@carlosfandangus very kindly sent me a Sachs rear mech which although didn't fit the mech hanger, the jockey wheels were in really good shape and the centre holes were not far off, so I got the Elvish back down off the shelf and did some home bodgery 







As you can see not quite the same but not far off.






So I just drilled them out slightly and used the Simplex shim and washers, bolted it up and it works really well!






Next job is to find a replacement 550A rim or complete rear wheel, Ebay France have the odd wheel but it's difficult persuading some buyers to post to the UK


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Jun 2020)

Glad it worked for you


----------



## 12boy (11 Jun 2020)

Quite a chain on there.....


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> Quite a chain on there.....



its probably the original, it does work but I will pop a new one on, although the bike is really only an ornament!


----------



## 12boy (11 Jun 2020)

A beautiful well made ornament, though.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> A beautiful well made ornament, though.



it is a thing of loveliness, imagine back in 1975 having that for your 8th Birthday


----------



## 12boy (11 Jun 2020)

My 8th was in '57 and that little jewel wasn't born yet. About that time I was given an Atlas bike, made from the finest gas pipe, and made in India were I was living then. Kept it until my early teens when I was given a metal flake candy apple red Schwinn "Racer".


----------



## Gunk (29 Jun 2020)

Update. After some searching on Google.Fr I've managed to source a brand new 550a rear wheel. I've also ordered a new 5 speed freewheel and chain. When it arrives, my plan is to also replace the all the cables, strip out the bottom bracket and headset. The little Elvish will then be in perfect roadworthy condition, I just need some grandchildren to ride it!


----------



## FrankCrank (29 Jun 2020)

some more additions needed


----------



## Gunk (29 Jun 2020)

It is uniquely French. I've never seen anything like it in this country. The 550a wheels seem to be a unique French size and what is unusual is the quality of the groupset and components. It's a proper, serious 10 speed road bike, but for a child.


----------



## Gunk (9 Jul 2020)

Finally the replacement 550 wheel arrived from France today. The replacement chain and freewheel also arrived yesterday. I won't bore everyone with the details but it didn't go smoothly, the bugger tried it's best to fight back! but its now all fitted, gears all work and at last it has a straight and true rear wheel. Shame it doesn't match the front but a 550 rear wheel which takes a 5 speed freewheel is not the easiest to source, it's taken me nearly a year to find!


----------



## 12boy (9 Jul 2020)

Bitchin gumwalls, dude!


----------



## Gunk (9 Jul 2020)

They're NOS Hutchinsons, a lucky find!


----------

